
Video review: Google's Nexus 5X is a new twist on an old success - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2998186/mobile-wireless/video-review-google-nexus-5x-android-6-smartphone.html
======
stevep2007
The Nexus 5X is a capable successor that will please people looking for a mid-
priced smartphone with a great camera and the latest version of Android.
Buying a Nexus device brings the added benefit of regular over-the-air updates
from Google.

